# Wyndham E-Mail I Received - Advice Please!



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

Below is an email I received from Wyndham after I sent an inquiry about their timeshare program. I had asked about any fixed week opportunities and I was told about their points system.

The points system any vacation club uses scares me a little. I want to know that I own ONE specific unit at the SAME resort for the SAME week each year, which is why I want a fixed week ownership.

As stated in the email below, he said there are "big limitations" when buying resale. What are these limitations? From certain threads I have read, buying resale still allows an owner to participate in points programs. But, what if I don't want anything to do with points? What if I want to simply take my yearly vacation at the same time, in the same place, and completely not have to worry about points?

Wyndham is my preferred club at the moment with their exceptional variety of resorts and locations, but I want to buy resale. What's the best way to buy resale and obtain the same "perks" as buying direct through Wyndham?

__________________

Kyle,

We stopped selling traditional fixed/floating week inventoy in 1991. Now we have a much more flexible points system. You can travel anytime in the year, a min. of 2 days, all 125 resorts and choose the room size correct for your needs.
In resale you are going to pay much less but big limitations apply.
Resale is a buyer beware market and most folks I know that bought a resale were sorry because they could not travel as they understood.


Sincerely,

Dan Schimbeno
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Corporate Direct


----------



## goods0282 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Scare Tactic*

Kyle,

Resale is the way to go, he's just trying to sell you on retail......at much more than you should spend.

I bought off eBay and I'm happy with the purchase.  The program is wonderful.  You will receive a deed at the property where you are an 'owner', which is worth a certain number of points.  Personally, I own at Pompano Beach in FLorida.....but I've never stayed there.  We've stayed in Orlando 3 times.  I have 3 kids and we're a military family.  The program works great for us b/c it's extremely flexible.  I have seen ZERO downside to buying resale, and I would caution anyone from buying retail without seeing some amazing perks that are worth the 1000's of dollars I've heard people are parting with.

Greg


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

So, it is still possible that I could obtain a fixed week ownership at one of the Wyndham resorts even though they don't sell them anymore directly? Interesting!

Purchasing points on eBay - is this the same as purchasing a physical timeshare property?


----------



## goods0282 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Fixed Week*

Kyle,

No, there's nothing fixed-week about the purchase.  The resort has a certain number of rooms, which in the Wyndham system assigns a certain number of points to.  For example, a 2 bedroom during prime season might go for 168,000 points.  So if you bought that 2 bedroom off eBay, you are essentially buying the rights to a 2 bedroom from that resort during prime season.  

Once you own the points, you belong to the network, where you can shop rooms and dates just like you would for hotel rooms.  The Wyndham guide lists how much rooms go for at what time of year.

eBay isn't for everyone.....but you can definitely find the best deals there, just make sure you check the feedback rating of the person you are buying from and expect that the transaction could take 2-3 months (before you have a deed in hand)

Go Navy.

Greg


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

After I purchase the points and the points are finally "mine," I can then choose to use them to reserve rooms at the resort. However, are these points allowed to be used for stays at the other 125 resorts as well, and just as easily?

This should be my last question. Thanks again.


----------



## puppymommo (Apr 12, 2011)

aero_captain2003 said:


> After I purchase the points and the points are finally "mine," I can then choose to use them to reserve rooms at the resort. However, are these points allowed to be used for stays at the other 125 resorts as well, and just as easily?



The points are actually deeded to a specific resort and week, but that is just for the purposes of the deed.

You can make reservations just as easily with resale points as with resale.  I've been doing it for 12 years.  The only thing you can't get with resale is VIP status, which is a group of perks that most Wyndham owners don't think is worth the thousands of dollars you have to pay for a retail purchase.  And the VIP perks can be changed or removed at any time.  

By the way there are still people selling Wyndham fixed weeks on ebay and even giving them away on Tug.  But the chance of finding a fixed week at the exact resort and exact week you want is not good.  The points system allows you to revisit the same resort or choose a different resort every year.

Susan


----------



## goods0282 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Points*

Kyle,

Yes, the beauty of the Wyndham points system is that point are points and you can book anywhere (subject to availability)

I added the last bit as a disclaimer.  Your home resort (where you own the points) will allow you to book a room way out, something like 13 months, where the normal point owner who doesn't own at that resort can only book at 10 months.  This works for folks who own somewhere like Myrtle Beach and want the 4th of July, or Daytona Beach and want the Daytona 500 weekend....or whatever.  

Example:  I own at Wyndham Sea Gardens at Pompano beach.....189k points/year.  This year, I took my family to Bonnet Creek in Orlando for spring break.  We booked in November, I got a 2 bedroom for only 112k points.  I still have 77k points left for the year.  Wyndham gives you several options for unused points.

Greg


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks, goods0282 and puppymommo! Those last couple answers were spot-on what I was looking for.

Have a great evening.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2011)

You CAN definitely buy Wyndham weeks with no points on the resale market.  And just because it's not a fixed week, doesn't mean you can't get the exact week you want every year, with a little simple planning.  

For instance, I own 2 weeks at a Wyndham timeshare in Hawaii - with no points, and I reserve 4th of July week every year, in the exact unit I want, at 18 mos. out.  I already have the confirmation for July 2012.  I've been able to reserve the 4th of July for 5 years in a row, since buying the 2 weeks on ebay.  

In this particular case, we don't want to own points, because we own two ocean front weeks and we want to use them every year - we have no interest in trading, because this is our favorite timeshare.

My suggestion to the OP is that you do a lot more research and figure out if you definitely want to go to the same place every year, or if you want to be able to trade.  Then buy resale - they are giving away Wyndham weeks and points on the resale market.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 12, 2011)

goods0282 said:


> Kyle,
> 
> No, there's nothing fixed-week about the purchase.  The resort has a certain number of rooms, which in the Wyndham system assigns a certain number of points to.



Fixed week contracts are available on the re-sale markets, you have to read the discriptions.  They can be bought from the Homeowners Association if they have repossed ones or off of E-Bay if a seller posts it.  Here on Tugs if a seller posts it.  From an indivual owner if you know of a friend, associate neighbor that wants to lose it.  Or, if you cannot find a known or reputable owner, you can try the on-line sellers.  Wish you luck.  

P.S.  Wyndham sold me a 15 year lease at the Sands Ocean Club on the shore at Mrytle Beach in the fall for just taking over the maintance fees.  I have bought a fixed week in the fall from the Wyndham Management Company for $700 dollars at Westwinds on the shore in North Mrytle Beach.  These were fixed week contracts.  I do not know if they have any left or not.  Do not assume that the Wyndham Management Companies march to the orders of their sales arm.  They sold me Westwinds over the objections of the sales arm (I outbid them by $700 minus at most a $1).


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

How easy is it to let friends and family use the points in the event I can't make it to the resort during a particular year? Could I call the resort to reserve a room for them the same way that I would for myself using points?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 12, 2011)

Kyle,
I own Wyndham Fixed Weeks,
Wyndham Converted Fixed Weeks to Points, and
Wyndham UDI Points.

The only thing I don't own is Wyndham Floating Fixed Weeks. Not because they don't have value, but the resorts I tend to visit never were sold years ago that way.

Each has its place and use. I will echo DeniseM suggestion you spend much MORE time learning and reading before you buy anything or accept a FREEBIE timeshare.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2011)

aero_captain2003 said:


> How easy is it to let friends and family use the points in the event I can't make it to the resort during a particular year? Could I call the resort to reserve a room for them the same way that I would for myself using points?



If you can use a week every year - consider buying an every other year deed, rather than wasting the usage.


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

I understand that option, however, is the process to let friends and family stay there, instead of me, simple using the points system?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 12, 2011)

aero_captain2003 said:


> I understand that option, however, is the process to let friends and family stay there, instead of me, simple using the points system?



As a resale buyer, you will receive 1 FREE guest certificate yearly. After that, additional GC booked online are $99 each/$129 via customer service agent. Any change is another GC (with appropriate fees).

Very easy to do; just a bit expensive.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 12, 2011)

aero_captain2003 said:


> I understand that option, however, is the process to let friends and family stay there, instead of me, simple using the points system?



Just noticed you are in the Air Force at Minot AFB.  Hope you enjoy the winters (sorry bad joke).  I am former Air Force myself.  They get kind of sensitive on this board if certain things are said.  If you want additional advise from me on the problem you are facing, feel free to contact me at rrlongwell@verizon.net.


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

vacationhopeful said:


> As a resale buyer, you will receive 1 FREE guest certificate yearly. After that, additional GC booked online are $99 each/$129 via customer service agent. Any change is another GC (with appropriate fees).
> 
> Very easy to do; just a bit expensive.



Awesome, thanks. I have more research to do before settling in on my decision to purchase a Wyndham property or points, however, it seems like my best option at this point.

You all have been terrific, thanks again for the help. I'd be lost without this place!


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 12, 2011)

It was stated earlier in this thread that resale points could easily be used for stays at other Wyndham resorts. Doing more research, I found this by the user "Learntoselltimeshare":

"As an ex-Wyndham sales manager I can confirm that resale points are great. They will not be counted towards VIP as stated earlier, they can not be traded in for a different location so watch the Maintenance fee of the ones you buy, I suggest buying from newer and larger properties not on the Ocean. The newer the building the lower the fee, plus less wear and tear with no salt water and high winds, plus the larger the development the more the fee is spread out on multiple owners backs."

So now I'm confused again. It contradicts what I've been told here in this thread.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2011)

That poster is a newbie, with 10 posts, and he is posting from a salesman's viewpoint - in other words, take his advice with a big grain of salt.

He may be saying that if you buy a resale that is a deeded WEEK, not POINTS, it can't be traded in the points system - that is correct.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 12, 2011)

Remember that points and floating weeks are based on AVAILABILITY,you can be disappointed (Wyndham controls the reservation system, and retail sales) . Fixed is fixed, unit and week.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Remember that points and floating weeks are based on AVAILABILITY,you can be disappointed (Wyndham controls the reservation system, and retail sales) . Fixed is fixed, unit and week.



What's your personal experience with making Wyndham reservations?


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 12, 2011)

> "they can not be traded in for a different location"



Weeks based timeshares can be traded through Windham Worldwide's subsidary RCI if they are Wyndham Resorts.  When you find a weeks contract that you want, check the deed and related paperwork and see if came with a RCI membership.  If not, then it still could be traded through RCI, II, and other exchanges.  There are fees typically associated with this.

A few Wyndam resorts apparently trade through II but I do not know much about this verison.


----------



## DrBopp (Apr 13, 2011)

aero_captain2003 said:


> It was stated earlier in this thread that resale points could easily be used for stays at other Wyndham resorts. Doing more research, I found this by the user "Learntoselltimeshare":
> 
> "As an ex-Wyndham sales manager I can confirm that resale points are great. They will not be counted towards VIP as stated earlier, they can not be traded in for a different location so watch the Maintenance fee of the ones you buy, I suggest buying from newer and larger properties not on the Ocean. The newer the building the lower the fee, plus less wear and tear with no salt water and high winds, plus the larger the development the more the fee is spread out on multiple owners backs."
> 
> So now I'm confused again. It contradicts what I've been told here in this thread.


What that misguided person was trying to say is that if you buy points for one resort, say Myrtle Beach Ocean Boulevard and you are paying $750 a year for points, that you can not trade in those points for Old Town Alexandria where you would be paying $690 for the same amount of points. But you can still use those points you have at any Wyndham resort that has avaialble space when you want to travel there. You can use DC points for Myrtle Beach and vice versa. For 154000 points, you may pay more at one resort than at another. This is due to many factors that I won't go into now, but rest assured that you can reserve at any Wyndham resort 10 month down to 1 day out if you have the points and the place you want to go has the space. Points are points are points. It is just that simple.

Gordon


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2011)

Points simply spend like currency. Each system has their own 'currency', and some accept other systems' 'currency', for a price (the exchange fee). Simple, no?

Jim Ricks


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 13, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Points simply spend like currency. Each system has their own 'currency', and some accept other systems' 'currency', for a price (the exchange fee). Simple, no?
> 
> Jim Ricks



When answers are given in plain english, very simple! Ha!

Thanks!


----------



## pagosajim (Apr 13, 2011)

DrBopp said:


> What that misguided person was trying to say is that if you buy points for one resort, say Myrtle Beach Ocean Boulevard and you are paying $750 a year for points, that you can not trade in those points for Old Town Alexandria where you would be paying $690 for the same amount of points. But you can still use those points you have at any Wyndham resort that has avaialble space when you want to travel there. You can use DC points for Myrtle Beach and vice versa. For 154000 points, you may pay more at one resort than at another. This is due to many factors that I won't go into now, but rest assured that you can reserve at any Wyndham resort 10 month down to 1 day out if you have the points and the place you want to go has the space. Points are points are points. It is just that simple.
> 
> Gordon



I have a different take on what the ex-salesman was trying to say.  

I believe he was referring to the "equity exchange" program within retail sales.  Many times they will offer a swap of points-based deeds (with an additional purchase, of course) in order to "get you out" of your high m/f deed.  I think he is saying that a fixed week contract would not qualify for that program.


----------



## joestein (Apr 13, 2011)

Kyle,

I will have to add my vote for resale points to all the others out there.  I started buying retail in Wyndham (Fairfield back then) in 2005.  I have found the only difference between retail and resale is that you dont qualify for any VIP benefits and the lies, of course.

Sadly, there have been some changes to the Wyndham system lately that have not been for the better; no longer allowing points to be transfered between owners and the elimination of the 28K RCI mega trade.  But those changes applied to all owners retail and resale.

I would suggest responding to the Wyndham representative and asking for an explanation of the limitations of buying resale.  I am guessing it will result in an invitation to a presentation.  But maybe it will be something interesting that  we can all share a chuckle about.

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do.

Joe


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 13, 2011)

DrBopp said:


> .. Points are points are points. It is just that simple.  Gordon



However, in what appears to be the evolving world of Wyndham, some points are different than other points.  Example:  A new purchase at National Harbor, being sold as part of the Club Access program get ARP rights into the desirable Mrytle Beach Wyndam Resorts.  A new purchase, however, at the Towers on the Grove (not sold through the Access program) do not get ARP priviledges at National Harbor.  Therefore, it appears, that a purchase from a new Wyndham Developed resort, if being sold through Access, is getting serious priority status in the Wyndham plus program for the high demand Mrytle Beach units (at least as it pertains to National Harbor).  If this example is representative of things to come with Wyndham, then it appears that the Access program is slated to become the surving program at the expense of the traditional program.


----------



## e.bram (Apr 13, 2011)

Buy a fixed week where you want and when you want to go and you don't have to worry about ARP.
It may take a little effort and cost a little more but it will be worth it in the long run.


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 13, 2011)

I've gone ahead with my purchase of 189K points, with Cypress Palms being my home resort. I'm excited about this opportunity, but I'm even more thrilled that the seller is as professional as he is. The contract, when printed, didn't include the closing costs or the estoppel letter fee, as was stated in the auction. The seller (cybernaut303) was extremely pleasant to deal with, acknowledged the typographical error, and almost immediately (within 5 minutes) emailed me a new, accurate contract. The closing company seems to be organized and professional, with a great rating through the BBB.

I'm looking forward to the end result, but I am prepared for any speed bumps along the way as should be expected. I have all the confidence in the world that this will close fairly quickly, however, and I'll keep everyone posted as the process progresses!

Many thanks to everyone who has helped me understand this particular points system and the pros/cons associated with it. I have also purchased my new TUG Membership because of you all today.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Kyle - Welcome to TUG membership!  You are going to get (or already have) an email with a member's code that you must add to your profile to change your status to member.  Click on my blue user name and send me a message if you need help with it.


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 13, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Hi Kyle - Welcome to TUG membership!  You are going to get (or already have) an email with a member's code that you must add to your profile to change your status to member.  Click on my blue user name and send me a message if you need help with it.



Sounds good! I haven't received it yet, but I will keep an eye out for it!


----------



## DrBopp (Apr 14, 2011)

rrlongwell said:


> However, in what appears to be the evolving world of Wyndham, some points are different than other points.  Example:  A new purchase at National Harbor, being sold as part of the Club Access program get ARP rights into the desirable Mrytle Beach Wyndam Resorts.  A new purchase, however, at the Towers on the Grove (not sold through the Access program) do not get ARP priviledges at National Harbor.  Therefore, it appears, that a purchase from a new Wyndham Developed resort, if being sold through Access, is getting serious priority status in the Wyndham plus program for the high demand Mrytle Beach units (at least as it pertains to National Harbor).  If this example is representative of things to come with Wyndham, then it appears that the Access program is slated to become the surving program at the expense of the traditional program.



Since I am only buying resale, I wonder if these Access points rights will be transferable upon resale? Let me know if you find out.

Gordon


----------



## DrBopp (Apr 14, 2011)

e.bram said:


> Buy a fixed week where you want and when you want to go and you don't have to worry about ARP.
> It may take a little effort and cost a little more but it will be worth it in the long run.



I agree as long as you want to go to the same resort year after year and/or you want to spend more money trading in RCI or II. I would prefer not.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 14, 2011)

DrBopp said:


> Since I am only buying resale, I wonder if these Access points rights will be transferable upon resale? Let me know if you find out.
> 
> Gordon



I have not seen a truely just Access contract at this point, however, the Sales Pitch makes a big deal of Wyndham's right of first refusal on sale.  Therefore, I am assuming the contracts can be sold.


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 14, 2011)

Quick question...

It has been stated that my Wyndham points can be used at any Wyndham resort - does this include Worldmark resorts as well since they are considered Wyndham, or are my points limited to Wyndham resorts that don't carry the Worldmark name...? I just need a simple "yes they can" or "no they can't" answer for clarification.

Thanks!


----------



## antjmar (Apr 14, 2011)

aero_captain2003 said:


> Quick question...
> 
> It has been stated that my Wyndham points can be used at any Wyndham resort - does this include Worldmark resorts as well since they are considered Wyndham, or are my points limited to Wyndham resorts that don't carry the Worldmark name...? I just need a simple "yes they can" or "no they can't" answer for clarification.
> 
> Thanks!


as far as I know you cant use them at worldmark.


----------



## learnalot (Apr 14, 2011)

aero_captain2003 said:


> Quick question...
> 
> It has been stated that my Wyndham points can be used at any Wyndham resort - does this include Worldmark resorts as well since they are considered Wyndham, or are my points limited to Wyndham resorts that don't carry the Worldmark name...? I just need a simple "yes they can" or "no they can't" answer for clarification.
> 
> Thanks!



There is VERY limited availability for Wyndham owners to exchange into Worldmark resorts and vice versa.  Not all the Worldmark resorts are available for Wyndham owners and even those that are only have something like 5 units available per year.  They seem to make some sort of arrangement each year between Wyndham and Worldmark regarding which resorts will allow access by the other owners.


----------



## DrBopp (Apr 14, 2011)

*It's not that easy*



aero_captain2003 said:


> Quick question...
> 
> I just need a simple "yes they can" or "no they can't" answer for clarification.
> 
> Thanks!



Most things Wyndham are just not that simple. The minute you say just yes or no, then an incident will come along to the contrary. So with good reason, most things Wyndham come loaded with an explanation. It is a good idea to take heed.

Gordon


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 14, 2011)

learnalot said:


> There is VERY limited availability for Wyndham owners to exchange into Worldmark resorts and vice versa.  Not all the Worldmark resorts are available for Wyndham owners and even those that are only have something like 5 units available per year.  They seem to make some sort of arrangement each year between Wyndham and Worldmark regarding which resorts will allow access by the other owners.



It's interesting how the resort map at the WVR website shows several WM resorts as well if this is the case. I guess it's not considered false advertising if, as you say, even just a couple of units are available at one point or another.


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 15, 2011)

Just found this description of Acess on the Internet:  "Wyndham Club Access is a points based program which allows you the flexablity to traval at *ALL* (emiphisis added) affilated Wyndham resorts without the hassle and fess of banking and exchanging through a traditional exchange company.  As a Wydham Club Access member, you can enjoy a week's vacation at a resort or several weekend getaways at different resorts throughout the year, deponding upon availability at the resort(s) and the number of Vacation Points you own each year.  Locations include but are not limited to Oregon, Washington, Hawaii, Canada and the Fijis."  I am not sure the reverse is total accurate regarding Club Wyndham member's rights pertaining to Club Access inventory.  Presumably the Worldmark inventory is under this description since it refered to Wyndham instead of just one or the other of the subgroups (Wyndham Vacation Resorts and Worldmark).


----------



## dropkick (Apr 15, 2011)

*Points Wyndham*

Kyle, I own 105,000 points and the only time they ever didn't let me have the week I wanted was the week that the PGA golf was being played nearby, they just flatly stated that the rooms were not available.  Most of time they were pretty good.  Just travel there, pay to eat and for gas, no booking fees or nothing like that.  The MF do not seem to bad compared to what I read on here.
They hit us with a big fee at least twice in ten years though, about $350.00 each.


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 15, 2011)

dropkick said:


> Kyle, I own 105,000 points and the only time they ever didn't let me have the week I wanted was the week that the PGA golf was being played nearby, they just flatly stated that the rooms were not available.  Most of time they were pretty good.  Just travel there, pay to eat and for gas, no booking fees or nothing like that.  The MF do not seem to bad compared to what I read on here.
> They hit us with a big fee at least twice in ten years though, about $350.00 each.



You're talking about your stays at affiliated resorts, correct? Which affiliates have you stayed at with no problem?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 15, 2011)

DrBopp said:


> I agree as long as you want to go to the same resort year after year and/or you want to spend more money trading in RCI or II. I would prefer not.



The ability to trade within the very large & attractive locations in the Wyndham system vs the one only unit/time of a fixed week Wyndham makes te fixed week very costly and far less attractive.  Only if you *really* want that unit/week/date should you even consider a fixed week Wyndham as they treat them as very poor stepsisters.  Plus the far more flexible points are available at little to no upfront cost - only the annual fees as the true cost. 

Some systems are too small, seasonal or costly to be a good buy for points but Wyndham isn't one of them. Buy the right place for the right reasons to be a happy timeshare owner.


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 15, 2011)

My "home resort" is simply for deed purposes, correct? My points will still be charged for stays at my home resort...right?


----------



## massvacationer (Apr 15, 2011)

Kyle

Wyndham points are a good system - don't worry.  Availability is VERY good at most all resorts at most times.

You will be paying dues via Wyndham to your home (deeded) resort.  The money will be used to maintain that resort.  But, you can use your points to make reservations at all Club Wyndham Resorts.  You can make reservations for dates 13 months out at your home resort - and 10 months out at all of the rest of the Club Wyndham Resorts.   Like I said - availability at the vast majority of Wyndham resorts is very good.

Take some time and read the info stickies that the moderator, Goofyhobby, put together.  The info in them is great.

And yes, if you make a reservation at your home (deeded) resort, you will use-up points just the same as at any other Club Wyndham resort.

The on-line booking system is great as well.


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 15, 2011)

massvacationer said:


> Kyle
> 
> Wyndham points are a good system - don't worry.  Availability is VERY good at most all resorts at most times.
> 
> ...



Much appreciated!


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 18, 2011)

What are Wyndham "affiliated" and "associate" resorts? I know that they're partner resorts, but what is that supposed to mean to me? How does a person stay at one of these resorts? From my understanding, my points are only good towards actual Wyndham branded resorts, not the affiliated or associate properties, so who gets access to them? I noticed that all of the affiliate and associate resorts are listed on the resort locator map, so I'm not sure why they would be listed if points members can't stay at them using their points.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Apr 18, 2011)

(From the glossary)-Affiliate resorts-resorts at which accomodations are made available when individual timeshare owners assign the use rights of their non-Wyndham Vacation Resorts ownership interest to the Club Wyndham Plus Program.
These resorts include the El-Cid properties in Mexico, and yes you can book them, subject to availability.
(From the glossary)-Associate Resorts-additional nonWyndham Vacation Resorts developed or managed resorts where occupancy may be available to Club Wyndham Plus Members for a limited time, season and accommodations.
These resorts are also bookable with your points. For example, I have stayed at the Wordmark Kihei.
I believe the only restrictions regular owners have is that they can not book the Outrigger resorts, unless your home resort is in Hawaii.-Deb


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 19, 2011)

WeLovetoTravel said:


> (From the glossary)-Affiliate resorts-resorts at which accomodations are made available when individual timeshare owners assign the use rights of their non-Wyndham Vacation Resorts ownership interest to the Club Wyndham Plus Program.
> These resorts include the El-Cid properties in Mexico, and yes you can book them, subject to availability.
> (From the glossary)-Associate Resorts-additional nonWyndham Vacation Resorts developed or managed resorts where occupancy may be available to Club Wyndham Plus Members for a limited time, season and accommodations.
> These resorts are also bookable with your points. For example, I have stayed at the Wordmark Kihei.
> I believe the only restrictions regular owners have is that they can not book the Outrigger resorts, unless your home resort is in Hawaii.-Deb



Ok, so...they aren't _completely_ off limits - there's just not as good of a shot at reserving one of these resort units. Would any extra fees be tacked on should a reservation be possible at one of these places?


----------



## rrlongwell (Apr 19, 2011)

[QUOTE ... Would any extra fees be tacked on should a reservation be possible at one of these places?[/QUOTE]

If, under the reservations button, the resort in question appears and availablility shows up as you progress, then there are no fees.  What it appears you are getting confused is availabilty through the reservation system and plus partners and/or other associated programs such as Extra Holidays.


----------



## ronparise (Apr 19, 2011)

aero_captain2003 said:


> The points system any vacation club uses scares me a little. I want to know that I own ONE specific unit at the SAME resort for the SAME week each year, which is why I want a fixed week ownership.
> 
> 
> Wyndham is my preferred club at the moment with their exceptional variety of resorts and locations,
> ...




Aren't you contradicting yourself a little bit?  On the one hand you say you want the same place and same week every year, and on the other you say you want a variety of resorts and locations.

many Wyndham owners would say that "Points are Points" That it doesn't matter where you buy, you can use your points at any of the Wyndham resorts, ie get the variety you want. However there are times and places where it is impossible, or nearly impossible to get what you want. And there are resorts that have a very limited number of units available to Club Wyndham owners in the standard reservation window.  If your primary interest is one of these resorts, than the advice is to buy points based at that resort for the Advanced Reservation Priority.  Either that or find one of the fixed weeks at a resort you like where a previous owner paid to convert the fixed week to points. That way you can have your cake and eat it too, ie have the security of a fixed week, but the variety of a points system

So the first order of business is to decide how you want to use your timeshare ownership and then look for resale opportunities to meet those needs.

By the way, you have probably learned by now that the "extra perks" that you get by buying directly from Wyndham are of little financial benefit. Certainly there is not enough benefit to make up the difference in cost; retail vs resale


----------



## aero_captain2003 (Apr 19, 2011)

ronparise said:


> Aren't you contradicting yourself a little bit?  On the one hand you say you want the same place and same week every year, and on the other you say you want a variety of resorts and locations.
> 
> many Wyndham owners would say that "Points are Points" That it doesn't matter where you buy, you can use your points at any of the Wyndham resorts, ie get the variety you want. However there are times and places where it is impossible, or nearly impossible to get what you want. And there are resorts that have a very limited number of units available to Club Wyndham owners in the standard reservation window.  If your primary interest is one of these resorts, than the advice is to buy points based at that resort for the Advanced Reservation Priority.  Either that or find one of the fixed weeks at a resort you like where a previous owner paid to convert the fixed week to points. That way you can have your cake and eat it too, ie have the security of a fixed week, but the variety of a points system
> 
> ...



After exploring each option I decided that the points route was the best choice for me as I am not guaranteed military leave at the same time each year. the points allow me to work around this, and those issues are solved. My new main question was about the affiliate and associate resorts and what is required to stay at them - and that has now been taken care of as well.


----------

